# Value Strains & Seedbanks



## i_love_amsterdam (Jul 3, 2008)

:smoke1: I'm looking for some fairly cheap seeds. I'm still learning the way and want to practice on some cheap strains before I work my way up to some of the higher priced ones.:watchplant:  Anyone have any suggestions? I've done quite a bit of searching and I had some in mind that I was wondering if anyone has grown before or had experience with these seed banks. Here they are:

Magic Bud-Paradise Seeds
Belladonna- Paradise Seeds
Mummia- Grow Doc
Ingemar's Punch- De Shaman
Magic Crystal- De Shaman
Widow Skunk- De Shaman
Kiwi Skunk- Kiwi Seeds
or any of the K.C. Brains strains


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 3, 2008)

I haven't grown any of the strain listed but I do know that KC Brains has a cannabis cup winner among their strains and their prices are extremely reasonable ... I was thinking of buy from them as well ...


----------



## massproducer (Jul 3, 2008)

You may want to check out some of Nirvana's strains as they are very cheap and they have a great selection.


----------



## benamucc (Jul 3, 2008)

I got WHITE SKUNK from seedbotique and they were the least expensive non-mix bag I could find on there...did it for the same reason.  They'll send you some freebies to practice with too!

Good luck


----------



## IRISH (Jul 5, 2008)

i ordered northern lights special (the original), from kc brains, and not one would sprout. so i dont recommend it. i wrote them to let them know, and have'nt heard a thing back.


----------



## tokemon (Jul 5, 2008)

I second the suggestion of Nirvana seeds. They are half the price of seeds from other breeders. For under $40 (shipping and all) you can get 10 high quality seeds and maybe some freebies depending on who you order from.


----------



## kasgrow (Jul 5, 2008)

Nirvana seeds are a good choice. Northern lights is an easy plant to grow with nice yeilds. I agree stay away from kc brains seeds. The seeds I got from them were mostly immature and only 2 germed. Both hermied while the rest of my plants were fine. It was a waste of time and money. I have been very happy with nirvana seeds with 100% germ out of about 50 seeds so far.


----------



## karmacat (Jul 5, 2008)

Nirvana is a good choice for cheap seeds.
They have a small section,but cone connection have viable cheap seeds as well,I grew their Mystic green(look in sig) and was very happy with it.

http://www.cone-connection.com


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jul 6, 2008)

I have never grown KC brains but from what i have read on here and other places they are very hard to get any to germ...take care


----------



## night501 (Jul 7, 2008)

About 2 years ago i ordered belladonna from paradise.
got them in about a week.
nice finished product.
got about 3 Oz. per plant but i didnt let them get to big.


----------



## greenstuff (Sep 3, 2008)

Has anyone heard of "Amsterdam Marijuana Seedbank?


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 3, 2008)

anyone ordered from greenhouse? considering hes known as the cannabis king and all?


----------



## greenstuff (Sep 3, 2008)

Who is the Cannabis King?


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 4, 2008)

greenstuff said:
			
		

> Who is the Cannabis King?


 Elvis?
 Anyway, I ordered from Amst.Seeds a couple of yrs ago, decent beans, no problems. You can do better for price, tho, and they do have a limited selection. KC Brains seems to have quite a reputation for terrible germination. Try Attitude, Marijuana Seeds nl, Seed Boutique- most will have an inexpensive Skunk or Afghan and these are places I use and like.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 4, 2008)

the cannabis king is the boss! look at this link bro he knows what hes doing hes won so many awards at the cannabis cup the past few years its sick. go to youtube and type in greenhouse grow and look up on the plants hes grown.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGOxvg_VOz0


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 4, 2008)

also has anyone ever bought seeds from 

http://marijuana-seeds.nl

they look to be ok but any1 know if their liable company?


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 4, 2008)

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> also has anyone ever bought seeds from
> 
> http://marijuana-seeds.nl
> 
> they look to be ok but any1 know if their liable company?


they are fine; used them a few times.


----------



## kaneboy (Sep 4, 2008)

if u are starting go with sensi skunk #1 always get yeild and smoke and work your way up white skunk is another


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 4, 2008)

kk and if its gonna be my first grow and i want to buy seeds for a plant that a fairly easy, will give me a very strong head high, and will yield a high amount what would u guys suggest? white widow maybe?


----------



## karmacat (Sep 5, 2008)

Top 44 will fill them requirements


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 5, 2008)

ya? where would u reccomend i order it from?


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Sep 5, 2008)

I personally have used Dr Chronic and seed-boutique and have been very satisfied with both


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 5, 2008)

thanks any others?


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 5, 2008)

but are u a resident in the US?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Sep 10, 2008)

Hipersemillas.com


----------



## howardstern (Sep 11, 2008)

i_love_amsterdam said:
			
		

> :smoke1: I'm looking for some fairly cheap seeds. I'm still learning the way and want to practice on some cheap strains before I work my way up to some of the higher priced ones.:watchplant: Anyone have any suggestions? I've done quite a bit of searching and I had some in mind that I was wondering if anyone has grown before or had experience with these seed banks. Here they are:
> 
> Magic Bud-Paradise Seeds
> Belladonna- Paradise Seeds
> ...


 
Whatever seeds you want, purchase from HiperSemillas.com in Spain.  I just completed a first-time purchase with the DP WW.  I received in 7 days, superstealth package, + original DP WW label included.  They are official distributor of DP (as I found them via their web site), and I presume they are official distributors of other seed banks.

+ you don't receive letter from Netherlands arousing suspicion.

I recommend them highly.  Great service, prompt communications, and the lowest prices I found for DP WW, and probably other strains.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 11, 2008)

people seem to say nice things bout nirvana,so i'd say go for them, seedboutique or marijuanaseeds.nl

I'm with dutchbreed.com at the moment and their strains are great but a lot are mixed with lowryder so may not have as bigga yeild as some strains. Some of those look darn tasty though and not bad prices! £20-35 mainly


----------

